# G.L. Pease Telegraph Hill (Fog City Selection)



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

My tin is from Nov 2010. The appearance in the tin is a mixture of light brown brights and reddish hues with much darker ashy grey and black strands. I like the aroma a lot (as with most VaPers); a bit figgy and almost red wine scent. The cut is pretty typical of GLP/CD blends - kind of ragged and uneven; this ribbon has some wide strands and some thin strands. But packing is easy and the burn is pretty even and effortless. Moisture level is perfect for smoking with zero drying time out of the tin (though I did let the tin breath for an hour or so upon first opening).

The flavor is solid VaPer, the perique plays a major role but not too overpowering. The balance is very well done; at times it seems to be edging slightly to perique heaviness, but the VAs rebound and make it seem less so. Delivers some interesting nutty and salty flavors along with the hints of sweetness and spice. Fairly complex if you really pay attention to it, but pretty mild in taste and Vitamin N. Produces a nice thick creamy smoke. As the bowl progresses, I experience a bit of bitterness and harshness, but nothing to the point of being unpleasant. I've experienced no bite at all working through this tin. Room note seems decent - no complaints from my beloved.

4/5 stars from me. I enjoy it, though it isn't a top VaPer for me. Definitely recommended if you're into VaPers and haven't tried it already; it may just suit your tastes perfectly.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

This is one of only 2 or 3 GLP blends I haven't tried, in large part because when I tried Filmore I decided that all my VA/PER wants or needs were forever satisfied. Still, I probably ought to give this one a go sometime....


----------

